# Ok, so I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but OMG



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This would be ugly at $40.00. It’s unforgivable at $8000.00 lol









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Kind of an O Diddley vibe. But yeah, insanely ugly.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ottawa water... its got to be the water....  

LOL...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that's a hockey stick headstock.

Eight grand, ha!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If it's Ottawa, why so much?!? Thought all the best deals were in Ottawa. Hideous is one word that comes to mind. Even if I WAS a hockey fan. That's a big Nopecaster right there.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

8K??? I like guitars but not that much for that fugly guitar. LOL


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If it was a Montreal Canadian Habs guitar, I would understand the 8K ...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It would be worth $16,000 if Gibson built it


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I scrolled by it earlier and didn't even notice the price, lol.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The one thing Leafs and habs fans agree about.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lazy guys, here's some pics:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not personally appealing, but not any uglier to me than an Explorer or any of the other pointy guitars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That ain't worth $10 this season.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Corny novelty guitars are fine to hang in a man cave or sports bar. But not at $8k.
terrible business idea.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nothing a handsaw and some black primer Rust-Oleum wouldn't fix. 


polyslax said:


> Kind of an O Diddley vibe. But yeah, insanely ugly.


The way it is right now I'd say it's probably worth Diddley Squat.


player99 said:


> Lazy guys, here's some pics:
> 
> View attachment 348754
> 
> ...


Most probably just clicked the link in the OP.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The slide player had a good feel in that video though.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe if you buy it you can lose 7 gigs in a row.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Verne said:


> If it's Ottawa, why so much?!? Thought all the best deals were in Ottawa. Hideous is one word that comes to mind. Even if I WAS a hockey fan. That's a big Nopecaster right there.


"Nopecaster." I like that.


----------

